# Is the lime color on my fan leaves ok



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

Soil is coco mixed with living soil
Treated with some great white,
Light 1000 Samsung ph 6.5-6.7
Flora nutes and flower fuel
Feed 2 x a week
Veg 8 weeks

I Just changed my light to 12/12 3 days ago is this lime green color ok?
Also what RH should I be aiming for?


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks good to me.


 thank you


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

Is it also ok to keep cutting fan leaves that show signs of nute burn ?


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Is it also ok to keep cutting fan leaves that show signs of nute burn ?


I don't see any nute burn.  But I need to go to the eye doctor. ha ha!


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

pute said:


> I don't see any nute burn.  But I need to go to the eye doctor. ha ha!


Lol that’s because I did defoliation took a few off and some more that were covering up potential bud sites


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

I prune all the time so cutting off a few fan leaves won't hurt anything.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

pute said:


> I prune all the time so cutting off a few fan leaves won't hurt anything.


Do you prune during flowering to?


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Yup, always have.  If you grow a jungle and don't prune you risk getting mold and power mildew and you don't want that in flower. You may get different opinions on this but it works for me.  Plus the fan leaves collect energy for growth.  Once in flower after about weed 3 or 4 weeks the plant is trying to produce flower/buds and the fan leaves are really just in the way. IMO.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, always have.  If you grow a jungle and don't prune you risk getting mold and power mildew and you don't want that in flower. You may get different opinions on this but it works for me.  Plus the fan leaves collect energy for growth.  Once in flower after about weed 3 or 4 weeks the plant is trying to produce flower/buds and the fan leaves are really just in the way. IMO.


Amazing ! What about some light topping during flowering ? Also can I add in some plants that are in veg while these flower ? I’m real new to this my first grow actually 9 plants growing


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

I don't think it is a good idea to top once in flower. Super crop or bend is better.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

Ok i


pute said:


> I don't think it is a good idea to top once in flower. Super crop or bend is better.


Ok I won’t top I also do a compost tea once a week have you ever used flower fuel? For bloom


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

No, but I use OG BioWar once every other week.... probably close to the same stuff.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

in one of my ag classes the Plant Science professor , in one of his lectures , stated that the majority of multi leafed plants can lose up to 30% of their leaves and the loss will not affect the the process of photosynthesis nor the normal growth of the plant


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> in one of my ag classes the Plant Science professor , in one of his lectures , stated that the majority of multi leafed plants can lose up to 30% of their leaves and the loss will not affect the the process of photosynthesis nor the normal growth of the plant


This is great news then


----------

